# JBS Audi TT - Enhancement & Interior Detail



## -Mat- (Apr 28, 2010)

Did this around the beginning or March, thought I would share 
(C&P from DW)

Ok here we go.

I know the owner of local VAG tuning company JBS, and he rang me last week asking if I would mind doing a couple of his cars. On the phone he mentioned JBS's Van - VW Transporter, and maybe his Porsche (didn't say what at the time). He said there would be other cars, but would ask as and when they needed doing....

Usually I like to start early, around 8am, but due to the poor weather Saturday, we were unsure what the weather would be like today. So agreed to call around 9. For one reason or another, I didn't get to start until around 11am :doublesho

So, let's crack on....

The car in question is a Audi TTS, 51 plate with approximately 70,000 miles. Running around 270bhp IIRC. Some may be glad to know that there aren't as many pictures compared to some of my other write ups.... But time was against me today.

*Here's the car before I started*














































*First thing was the wheels and tyres. *




























Tyres were soaked using Daisy APC and scrubbed. The wheels were left to dwell in Autobrite Very Cherry for about 2 minutes, then scrubbed using a Megs Gold Class soft tip wheel brush.





































Next onto the bodywork

*Before*





































Ran into a small problem. The karcher PW I was using wouldn't allow for my foam lance to be attatched! So I decided so spray the whole car with G101 (first time using this, and must say I loved it)

Left it to dwell for a few minutes, whislt taking care of the grills, badges, lights etc





































The car was then washed using the usual TBM, lambswool mitts and Dodo Juice BTBM.

Then I decided to do a "drying aid" test. I bought Dodo Juice Time To Dry a while back and used it a couple of times, and I was unsure about it. It did help break up the beading on my well protected car, so helped drying. However, this TTS had no protection. So I decided to compare Time To Dry with Demon Shine after reading others use it as a drying aid....

*Results*

Time To Dry on the left, Demon Shine on the right









Time To Dry









Demon Shine









My conclusion. Time To Dry is ok on a well protected car, it breaks down beading and make it a little easier to dry. On an unprotected car, I think Demon Shine clearly comes out on top. Although it does cause slight beading (which seems contradicting to whet I said above), it did help to dry the car much better!

So, with the car dry, I moved the car into a shaded area. Then I applied Dodo Juice Banana Armour, and left it to cure for about a hour whilst I took care of the inside.

*Interior Before*























































*Boot After*




























Plastics and any stains cleaned using G101, including a few stubborn marks on the carpet. All plasticed dressed with AG Rubber & Vynil Care (same fore exterior plastics and rubber). Wheels protected with Poorboys Wheel Sealant. Windows cleaned using Mark V Window Sheen.

*Ok, some final finishing pictures:*

























































































































































































































Thanks for reading

Mat

:thumb:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks good.

Whats happened to the rear boot carpet?

P.s. you do know its not a TTS. The owner has just stuck the S on for looks......


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

good job mate, very impressed with the interior,



XTR said:


> P.s. you do know its not a TTS. The owner has just stuck the S on for looks......


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I was thinking this too


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Don't believe a word I think you just went out and bought a new car and swapped the plates over 

Kevin


----------



## -Mat- (Apr 28, 2010)

lol

Sorry, yes I am aware, that point was also raised on DW. Not sure why it had TTS badges on, and the car belongs to the owner of JBS, so would like to think he didn't drop em on


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

do you think one of his mates could have put it on there as a joke


----------



## -Mat- (Apr 28, 2010)

wouldn't imagine so.... lol

off topic: is there not a "spotted" section on here? There's a TT that I saw in our works car park with a TTOC sticker on it. Saw it a few months ao too


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Good job done there. Owner needs to get some Liquid Leather on that steering wheel though - too greasy looking for me!

About the MKV glass cleaner - would you recommend over and above just using a good detailing spray as your cleaning/drying car?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Looking good mate.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

A bit of pears soap & LL Conditioner on them seats would have pulled them up much better.

Really like the detail you went to for the grills and front washers, this is something I get too lazy to do but makes a difference.

Is Dodo a cleaner wax or just a high def wax?


----------



## -Mat- (Apr 28, 2010)

Dodo is a brand (Dodo Juice). They do MFs, Mitts, Shampoos, Polish, Wax etc etc


----------

